
Publishers are finding Flipboard drives nice traffic - Jyefet
https://digiday.com/media/publishers-flocking-onto-flipboard/?utm_campaign=digidaydis&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
itsqjkhan
It is... but you must have some awesome content..

